# Help ID My new little Friend



## benny (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello. 

I rescued this little lizard from our kitten yesterday. He is in good shape, quite small, he even squarkes at us.

Can someone ID him for us? What do they eat and drink?

What is the best way to look after him?

We get a lot of blue tounge's around but he looks a lot different.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 2, 2013)

he eats and drinks in the wild where you got him from. put him back where you got him from. It is illegal to take animals from the wild.


----------



## nervous (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like a pink tongue skink.


----------



## AussieReptiles10 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pink tounged skink


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup, as above. Put him in some bush around your house, and keeping your cat inside might save him next time (or any other animal your cat might like to take a nibble on).


----------



## PieBald (Jan 2, 2013)

It a pick tongue skink, I would put it back in the wild as it is illegal to take them from the wild


----------



## Stuart (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...tile-identification-forum-please-read-193502/


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 2, 2013)

Pink tongued skink. Great find.


----------

